# Inauguration Event!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know about other areas but here, that's all they talk about on the TV stations. So we decided to walk around DC and see all the commotion! There were sooooo many people and nothing was even going on. Traffic was HORRIBLE(even worse than usual lol). It was also freezing! My face and hands were numb by the time I left!




























The little red writing at the top says "we were here!" The bottom writing says "The White House". Sorry about that! :blush: 









There were lots of TV news broadcasters. From places all over the country and some in others!









The camera was filming all of us 









I'm not going on the actual Inauguration because there will be too many people and I would probably not see anything in the first place  
But I'll be just as happy watching it on my TV screen in my comfy, warm house instead


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Frankly I think you can see it better on TV. I would not go and freeze my butt off. And I hate crowds.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

You got some really great pictures, I love the second one down, the white house with the sunset behind and the flags dropped down in front. It is beautiful! I would love to see the inauguration but like you said, too many people, too cold....oh and too far! LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it's AWESOME that you were even there!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I wouldn't go either, but you can bet I'll be watching it on TV most of the day!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, that is awesome you were there. HBO had a show on the other night at the Lincoln Memorial, a concert. Tomorrow is going to be amazing. I really wish they would have closed the Stock Market for the Inauguration. This is a historic world-wide event! 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody for looking


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that...people are standing out there in the cold, even some with kids in the middle of the night. DC right now looks like NYC on New Year's Eve!

When I was walking around, I heard someone say DC is happy again. And it's true. I saw nothing but smiles


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful pictures and how exciting!!!
I can't wait to see it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I love your pictures~~~~~~They are awesome!!!! The second one is just gorgeous!!!!! I hate crowds and cold too but this is such a special, historic event, it would be nice to be there!!! I am going to be glued to the TV today!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish that school was closed today. I think that the kids should watch the historic events of the day... and I would have
liked to watch, too! The principal of our school said that she is going to set up a TV in the cafeteria and that she
"encourages" all the teachers to bring their classes in to see it.... but the swearing in ceremony is scheduled to begin
at 11:30 and the lower grades will have started lunches in the cafeteria by then.... so I don't know how that will work! 
You can bet that I'll be recording it at home, but it's not the same as watching live!!!


Your pictures are great.... thanks for sharing them!!
Debbie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710099


> I wish that school was closed today. I think that the kids should watch the historic events of the day... and I would have
> liked to watch, too! The principal of our school said that she is going to set up a TV in the cafeteria and that she
> "encourages" all the teachers to bring their classes in to see it.... but the swearing in ceremony is scheduled to begin
> at 11:30 and the lower grades will have started lunches in the cafeteria by then.... so I don't know how that will work!
> ...


I agree the kids should watch it!! It's a historical event and something this country should be very proud of :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great photos!! Thanks for sharing! 

I have planned to put everything on hold and will be watching this historic event all day! I have always felt Inaugraution Day should be a federal holiday.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is a very proud day for the United States and I am so happy to be here for this one, a very historical day indeed, I too will be glued to the tele and watch it in comfort  
You got some really great pictures, thanks for sharing them


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 20 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710081


> DC right now looks like NYC on New Year's Eve![/B]



That's what I was going to say. I've been in NYC all my life and I've never had
to do the Times Square thing on New Year's. Looking at all the NYTimes pics of
DC, I can't say I'd wanna be there either! But it is an exciting day


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710101


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710099





> I wish that school was closed today. I think that the kids should watch the historic events of the day... and I would have
> liked to watch, too! The principal of our school said that she is going to set up a TV in the cafeteria and that she
> "encourages" all the teachers to bring their classes in to see it.... but the swearing in ceremony is scheduled to begin
> at 11:30 and the lower grades will have started lunches in the cafeteria by then.... so I don't know how that will work!
> ...


I agree the kids should watch it!! It's a historical event and something this country should be very proud of :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All the schools in the DC metro area(VA,MD,DC of course) are closed today. That's why I'm here  I wish all schools in the country could be closed to see this as well. Some of my friends are going there, but not me! I'm happily watching it in my WARM home  All the government jobs and most stores are closed here too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 20 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710209


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710101





> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710099





> I wish that school was closed today. I think that the kids should watch the historic events of the day... and I would have
> liked to watch, too! The principal of our school said that she is going to set up a TV in the cafeteria and that she
> "encourages" all the teachers to bring their classes in to see it.... but the swearing in ceremony is scheduled to begin
> at 11:30 and the lower grades will have started lunches in the cafeteria by then.... so I don't know how that will work!
> ...


I agree the kids should watch it!! It's a historical event and something this country should be very proud of :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All the schools in the DC metro area(VA,MD,DC of course) are closed today. That's why I'm here  I wish all schools in the country could be closed to see this as well. Some of my friends are going there, but not me! I'm happily watching it in my WARM home  All the government jobs and most stores are closed here too.
[/B][/QUOTE]
WOW, I didn't even know that. They should have done that all over :shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Diane (dkolack) I love your siggy!! I just made one myself!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 06:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710101


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710099





> I wish that school was closed today. I think that the kids should watch the historic events of the day... and I would have
> liked to watch, too! The principal of our school said that she is going to set up a TV in the cafeteria and that she
> "encourages" all the teachers to bring their classes in to see it.... but the swearing in ceremony is scheduled to begin
> at 11:30 and the lower grades will have started lunches in the cafeteria by then.... so I don't know how that will work!
> ...


I agree the kids should watch it!! It's a historical event and something this country should be very proud of :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 20 2009, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710119


> Great photos!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I have planned to put everything on hold and will be watching this historic event all day! I have always felt Inaugraution Day should be a federal holiday.[/B]


Love the pictures! I cut my very first day of classes this semester, so that I could watch it live. I think it's ridiculous that its not a federal holiday. There was no way in heck I was going to miss this, after all the time I had invested during the election!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't think political discussions were allowed here. :new_shocked:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710283


> I didn't think political discussions were allowed here. :new_shocked:[/B]


OMG they're not?! OOPS I'm sooo sorry! I swear I didn't know!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710283


> I didn't think political discussions were allowed here. :new_shocked:[/B]


You're right Pat. Political discussions are not allowed. But this is an historic American event and celebration for all Americans. The election is over. There are no political issues or views being discussed. No one is trying to convince anyone of their point of view. It is just a non-partisan and patriotic celebration of a new president.

I don't see this as political. However, if it changes in tone, then we will have to close it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 20 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710289


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710283





> I didn't think political discussions were allowed here. :new_shocked:[/B]


You're right Pat. Political discussions are not allowed. But this is an historic American event and celebration for all Americans. The election is over. There are no political issues or views being discussed. No one is trying to convince anyone of their point of view. It is just a non-partisan and patriotic celebration of a new president.

I don't see this as political. However, if it changes in tone, then we will have to close it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sher I understand and eventhough it is American History it isn't necessarily a happy day for all Americans. Sooooooooooo, is it ok for members who did not vote for Obama to voice their sadness (or nervousness) for America? I was just trying to give a gentle reminder so that the thread did not become heated. 

Since the original poster was just trying to share photos maybe there should be another thread for the hoorays and the sadness. 

Just my 2 cents.....there are always 2 sides to every coin.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What I MEANT as a historical event is NOT who voted for Obama , but the fact he is our first African American President!
I find that something to celebrate :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710313


> What I MEANT as a historical event is NOT who voted for Obama , but the fact he is our first African American President!
> I find that something to celebrate :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


We should be celebrating the qualifications and integrity of our new President and what he can do for our country. This should not have anything to do with his race or the color of his skin.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710325


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710313





> What I MEANT as a historical event is NOT who voted for Obama , but the fact he is our first African American President!
> I find that something to celebrate :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


We should be celebrating the qualifications and integrity of our new President and what he can do for our country. This should not have anything to do with his race or the color of his skin.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just my opinion Pat and your entitled to yours.
Have A Nice Day! :biggrin:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations President Obama from ' across the pond'.
Your inspiring speech brought even this old cynic to tears. 
I wish you well, Sir. Goodness knows it will not be an easy ride for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The pictures are beautiful especially the second one, thank you for sharing them with us. I wish i was still in Maryland and could be in D.C. for this historical moment regardless of who i voted for. We are recording the whole event, but it's not the same as being there.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey!

I was born right near D.C......across a bridge and a couple blocks down. My dad worked for Eisenhower at the time.

I love seeing pictures of the place! I miss it a lot.

We sure are lucky to have such a stunning place as a capital!

The crowds on the television were very moving! :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710306


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 20 2009, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710289





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 20 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710283





> I didn't think political discussions were allowed here. :new_shocked:[/B]


You're right Pat. Political discussions are not allowed. But this is an historic American event and celebration for all Americans. The election is over. There are no political issues or views being discussed. No one is trying to convince anyone of their point of view. It is just a non-partisan and patriotic celebration of a new president.

I don't see this as political. However, if it changes in tone, then we will have to close it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sher I understand and eventhough it is American History it isn't necessarily a happy day for all Americans. Sooooooooooo, is it ok for members who did not vote for Obama to voice their sadness (or nervousness) for America? I was just trying to give a gentle reminder so that the thread did not become heated. 

Since the original poster was just trying to share photos maybe there should be another thread for the hoorays and the sadness. 

Just my 2 cents.....there are always 2 sides to every coin.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pat, you're the one that turned this political.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry that anyone perceived this thread as a political one. I am a teacher and I would have encouraged 
my students to watch this historic event no matter who was being inaugurated. Each presidential inauguration
is an important event in my opinion. I look at it as an opportunity to witness United States history being made.

Debbie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710547


> I'm sorry that anyone perceived this thread as a political one. I am a teacher and I would have encouraged
> my students to watch this historic event no matter who was being inaugurated. Each presidential inauguration
> is an important event in my opinion. I look at it as an opportunity to witness United States history being made.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


 :goodpost: I also didn't mean to turn this into something politcal. I just wanted to share some pictures I took in DC. :sorry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 20 2009, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710558


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710547





> I'm sorry that anyone perceived this thread as a political one. I am a teacher and I would have encouraged
> my students to watch this historic event no matter who was being inaugurated. Each presidential inauguration
> is an important event in my opinion. I look at it as an opportunity to witness United States history being made.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


 :goodpost: I also didn't mean to turn this into something politcal. I just wanted to share some pictures I took in DC. :sorry:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh good lord , don't be sorry, for what? You did nothing wrong :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710595


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 20 2009, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710558





> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 20 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710547





> I'm sorry that anyone perceived this thread as a political one. I am a teacher and I would have encouraged
> my students to watch this historic event no matter who was being inaugurated. Each presidential inauguration
> is an important event in my opinion. I look at it as an opportunity to witness United States history being made.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


 :goodpost: I also didn't mean to turn this into something politcal. I just wanted to share some pictures I took in DC. :sorry:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh good lord , don't be sorry, for what? You did nothing wrong :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
 :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 20 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710598


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 20 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710595





> Oh good lord , don't be sorry, for what? You did nothing wrong :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


  :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
The OP did nothing wrong. But I think the original point of this thread has gone by the wayside, so I'm going to close it now. Everyone, enjoy the pictures. [attachment=47171:closed.gif]


----------

